# Chinga [1.20m Jumping]



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm not even going to comment on your jump position, but glad that the horse behaved fairly well through it... He is looking really good; nice muscling, and seems a bit more relaxed compared to some of your older pics atleast in the flat pic.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow is about all I can say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Wow is about all I can say.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to have to agree with you on that..


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna say it and I mean no offense...

Why are you jumping 1.20 already? I would think it would be best to solidify your position and Chinga's form over smaller fences before moving on?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone. Please for your safety, the horses safety and for both of yours own good. at least go back to nothing bigger than 2'6"


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

wow... i really have no idea where to start. I wouldn't even jump that jump with my trained jumper. it looks unstable and there's no ground pole.. you weren't supporting your horse either..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It was my first time jumping this hight on him. I *will* find photos of him jumping the next lowest height


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

it looks too high for yall. you don't have the seat to be jumping this height. That's not safe. You can tell in the refusal picture that he wasn't ready for it and neither were you.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou; I am aware of this now. I *will* not be jumping that height again. We only jumped this twice. Because I felt it was to big the first time, but for sure a horrible jump I would have rather ended up on a better note.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

To be honest, I wouldn't be doing anything more than a metre at the moment, and I would even be hesitant for that


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I am glad you've decided not to jump this high again for a while and the past is the past but you should have never tried. You should have been smart enough to realize that was a bad jump in the first place {unstable and unsafe} and neither you nor the horse was ready. Your seat and position are proof of that.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Whats done is done. She realized she did wrong and she says she will fix it.

Do you have a jumping instructor, Chinga?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Whats done is done. She realized she did wrong and she says she will fix it.
> 
> Do you have a jumping instructor, Chinga?


Yes; shes oversea's for two months though. The lecture I got for jumping that certainly re-assured me that it was not a bright idea.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd just work on the flat and do two point, poles, and little xs till she comes back. Really build up your seat. When she comes back, you can work on it over fences


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Maddie-

Just wanted to say I like the bridal you have on chinga. Where did you get it?
Oh and whats a spastic?


Anyways,whats done is done and whats said is said so no need to keep on saying something and hear people nag on you. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Spastic - Is like very silly 

My bridle - everyone asks that and oh; thats a secret


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I absolutely love your bridle! 

As for comments on you guys seem pretty rude and outta line to me...especially as this is the pictures not critiques section...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I was happy to be told, I accept it. Although I had planned *not* to jump this height again for a while anyway.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Um im just asking a question, but what is wrong with jusping that height? I jump that on my pony... Just a question..  anway good job, i have that bridle but in blue and pink...hehe


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with jumping that height, when both horse & rider are ready for it. Which neither are in this case.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HowClever said:


> There is nothing wrong with jumping that height, when both horse & rider are ready for it. Which neither are in this case.


Oh ok, thanks i was just wondering...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Which I do agree with.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> ^^ Which I do agree with.


Lets say you were ready just for questions sake, how can people see if you are ready or not through pictures? I mean they could just be the shots of the mistakes not the positive. I think it would be hard to determine weather or not you are ready through pictures. Pictures dont show all the little details that you see when you watch in real life. Im geniuinely asking im just curious to learn.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

In this case the pictures consistently show a rider position not strong enough to support the rider & encourage the horse at that height. Chinga also appears to be struggling with the height in each photo. Again no offense meant, just explaining


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe dont jump until your instructer gets back or keep it tiny so you dont get bad habits


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think that he looks like he is struggling (I've seen the video on Youtube) and he is perfectly capable. Even if her position is not spot on it doesn't mean you can't have some fun. I'm no way a jumper, but enjoy it. the other day I jumped my horse 1.40, over a jumped that was two cons with a pole 'balanced' on them. If you don't have propper jumps, you do the best with what you have got. So I don't think some of the comments have been nessacery.
I think you two are a fantastic pair  x


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think you look as bad as everyone says you do, and any horse that can jump something crazy looking like that, is pretty good horse. (my horse would look at that jump and be like, "yeah right")

Plus this isnt even the critique section.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> I absolutely love your bridle!
> 
> As for comments on you guys seem pretty rude and outta line to me...especially as this is the pictures not critiques section...


It's a safety thing for most of us...we want to see her improve (which compared to last year she has)...atleast for me, I wasn't trying o be rude, just kinda cringed when I saw the pics and the last thing I want is for someone to get hurt.


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

I do not know her from 'last year' but it seems to me you should be congratulating her on her improvement, not critiquing her because 'The Horse Pictures forum here at the Horse Forum is not for critique' ?? No?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

darrenvale said:


> I do not know her from 'last year' but it seems to me you should be congratulating her on her improvement, not critiquing her because 'The Horse Pictures forum here at the Horse Forum is not for critique' ?? No?


No. If after the congratulations and all "ohh and uhh" the rider will try it again and break the neck, or leg, or the horse it will NOT be good at all. 

Chinga has been long time member at this forum. Many of us know both of them (I mean Chinga and the horse), how they progress (I have to say a lot in last year or so), and many of us are concerned about well-being of both of them (that's where most of comments are coming from). And as you could noticed Chinga does understand it too!  I have no doubt both of them are very good athletes, and I follow many of threads on their progress.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have a saint of a horse for even doing this. I think the expression on your face is enough to tell you that you are getting ahead of yourself with what you're doing with your horse. Riding wise, I think it's clear you need to work on your position, and safety wise, those jumps were very dangerous.
I certainly would not be asking your horse to do this again, in this setting unless you are willing to sacrifice your health and a the safety of your horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

darrenvale said:


> I do not know her from 'last year' but it seems to me you should be congratulating her on her improvement, not critiquing her because 'The Horse Pictures forum here at the Horse Forum is not for critique' ?? No?


I miss why you have your panties bunched about the comments and the person the comments were made to does not have their panties bunched at all.


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not saying she should go out and jump this hight often, because yes I agree it would not be good for both horse or rider. And it is very mature of her to understand and take some comments into consideration. I was just stating that if she wanted to be critiqued then she would have asked for it. Some people (not just on here but on other horse forums to) are just a little bit to quick to critique someones ridering etc..
And not just me but many others on here want you to be safe, we don't want to see horse or rider get hurt. BUT it is her horse and what she does with it is her choice and if she wants help, she will ask for it.  x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> You have a saint of a horse for even doing this. I think the expression on your face is enough to tell you that you are getting ahead of yourself with what you're doing with your horse. Riding wise, I think it's clear you need to work on your position, and safety wise, those jumps were very dangerous.
> I certainly would not be asking your horse to do this again, in this setting unless you are willing to sacrifice your health and a the safety of your horse.


 
Just thought I'd clarify, I always make stupid facial experssions - ruins show photos.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

darrenvale said:


> I'm not saying she should go out and jump this hight often, because yes I agree it would not be good for both horse or rider. And it is very mature of her to understand and take some comments into consideration. *I was just stating that if she wanted to be critiqued then she would have asked for it. Some people (not just on here but on other horse forums to) are just a little bit to quick to critique someones ridering etc..*
> And not just me but many others on here want you to be safe, we don't want to see horse or rider get hurt. BUT it is her horse and what she does with it is her choice and *if she wants help, she will ask for it.*  x


Welcome to *public *forums! People tell the truth there, and pretty often not what the OP wants to hear. :wink: 

P.S. I don't mean this thread, just saying in general.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Where did you get those leg boots for your horse...


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand why everyone is getting upset or defensive about us correcting her even after she's said she agrees with our corrections. just because this is in the photography section its on the forum and I for one don't want her to get hurt. chinga i'm glad your listening to the advice.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I was just thinking if I were in her place I wouldn't appreciate the comments. I myself, cannot stand unsolicited advice. However she takes it great obviously and I suppose if she doesn't have an instructor and she's a great sport about the advice than this place is probably an superb way to get it. 

And I have to agree with whomever posted that the photos don't show everything. The latest pleasure horse I am training can be photographed multiple times and still look like a mule doing dressage somehow. Watch him move or in person and he will appear a totally different horse.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ok, for everyone saying we shouldn't be so harsh, etc, are you COMPLETELY overlooking the fact that her "jumps" are just milk crates sitting on top of barrels?!?! Tell me HOW in the world that is SAFE in ANY country on ANY continent!??! If Chinga were to clip the jump and knock it over, not only are there 2 poles to worry about but 2 milk crates! If Chinga were to get caught up in a crate in the instance of a failed jump, it could be disastrous.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Just thought I would let you know that your saddle pad is on backwards.  The round part should be facing the horses head not bum.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, it's time to calm down, please, on both sides! The advises were offered, the OP took them very maturely and was not offended. It's over now!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Chinga, I've seen piccies of your beautiful boy jumping before and I really think he has a lot of potential, all the best with him! With proper training and good basics I think you two could go far, honestly.

I think everyone has already gone over potential ways to improve and methods of safe training so I won't add anything only to say that with a horse like this, if you get him going correctly from the lower levels nothing will hold you back when you are ready to progress further.

All the best girl!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I just think this thread is out of hand.
Everyone is critiquing the life out of Chinga.
This is not the section for this.


I would so not have the guts to do a jump like that!
Seriously you have to be brave cause people risk a lot ..one mistake and it could be over. Chinga and you make a great team and I have watched you guys grow together over the forum and I think that's fantastic.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I bet you really regret this post now don't you lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Chinga, I give you all of the kudos in the world for taking those comments so gracefully. It certainly shows your maturity. 
I agree with the advice given, so I will say no more.
Except that Chinga is just precious. :wink:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I just think this thread is out of hand.
> Everyone is critiquing the life out of Chinga.
> This is not the section for this.
> 
> ...


 
I agree Gidget


To all of you who were quick to jump on Chingaz - I am pretty sure you've all done stupid things with your horses. So instead of pointing your fingers at her, stop and look at the 3 others pointing back at you.

Gotta love judgemental people.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Man What a jump!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha I know I sure have!!! I also remember my mum telling me a story about her jumping a barb wire fence, they used to put their shirts over it so it looked solid... Now I would think that's dangerous...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I am sorry if I came across at all judgemental. Believe me I was not judging. I just think it is far better to point out potential problems than to turn a blind eye and risk someone getting hurt. 

I think it is great Chinga has the confidence to jump something like that, I sure couldn't. However, it would be even more impressive if she could do it safely. Which I am sure she will be able to with more practice at lower heights.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww I just love Chinga! He's such a cute boy! 

I always enjoy your pictures, post some more soon!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When I was younger I jumped Wildey, my 14.2h pony, over a roadworks barrier that was about the same height in comparison. He refused it once but we got over it.

I *WISH* someone had told me it was a stupid, reckless, immature thing to do that not only risked myself but my precious horse. Nowadays the same horse can't even get around a D grade course of showjumps because he was overfaced and ridden badly (By a different rider). 

The things I did when I was younger are not fond memories - They are memories at which I cringe and have horrible thoughts about what could have happened to my poor trusting horses - What *has* happened to other horses and people I know doing the same things. 

I think it is more of a crime to point out opportunities to improve, than to turn a blund eye to unsafe situations.

I'm aware my first post in this thread was brief and not constructive - I was on my phone and should have known better. I apologise.

Chunga, I know we have talked a bit. I hope you listen to the story of my boy Wildey above - Who now can't even get around a D grade course. Your horse obviously is very athletic and has a great future ahead of him - Don't risk it all on cheap adrenalin shots and things that counter your good work training him until now.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow i was having"deja vu" with this thread i had to stop reading on page 5! lol chinga looks like a very brave horse and he is beatufiul  and i have the same bridle lol 
P.s ...nice facial expressions lol


----------

